# Bowood , Wiltshire.  Wed 11th May



## User20205 (Apr 13, 2011)

Following on from a previous thread. I have booked 2 tee times at 11.15 and 11.24 

currently we have;


1- therod 
2- Syr 
3- MashieNiblick
4- TXL 
5- Moonraker
6- Mongoose


so we could squeeze in a couple more the cost is Â£24.50

any takers


----------



## daymond (Apr 13, 2011)

I live 15 minutes away but will be in USA playing that day. It's a lovely course and hope you all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for arranging this Therod. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Swinger (Apr 14, 2011)

won't be able to confirm until my driving licence gets here. Could be any time between now and mid May.

Its a cracking knock off the back boxes.


----------



## moonraker (Apr 15, 2011)

Swinger do you live in the Salisbury area, i could pick you up if you would like to go. I live in the Amecsbury area


----------



## Swinger (Apr 16, 2011)

Swinger do you live in the Salisbury area, i could pick you up if you would like to go. I live in the Amecsbury area
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the offer. I'll let you know what the situation is nearer the time. I live on Castle road so it would be easy enough to arrange if needed. 

Stick me down for the day.


----------



## TXL (Apr 23, 2011)

Really sorry about this folks, but I have been asked to represent my club in an important trophy match on May 11th so I am going to have to drop out.

It's a shame as I enjoyed Bowood last time I played there and was looking forward to the return.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2011)

No worries Anthony, I fully expect a shot by shot Homer style account of the club match though. 

attendees currently are;

1- therod 
2- Syr 
3- MashieNiblick
4- Swinger  
5- Moonraker
6- Mongoose


there are definitely 2 spots left to fill.

golfytim it's just down the road, you can come and give us a display of power hitting.


----------



## moonraker (May 3, 2011)

Just a thought, if you have a county card the price is Â£20 and can book 2 tee timeswould this be a option


----------



## SyR (May 3, 2011)

golfytim it's just down the road, you can come and give us a display of power hitting. 

Click to expand...

By all accounts, he wouldn't have to leave his house to do that.


----------



## User20205 (May 3, 2011)

Just a thought, if you have a county card the price is Â£20 and can book 2 tee timeswould this be a option
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the idea, I don't have one unfortunately and I  think we are paying Â£24.50, so not much more. 

I've got 2 tee times, as listed above. We still have 2 spots available.


----------



## Swinger (May 3, 2011)

Is there a deal on for 24.50 then or are we going to use some 2 4 1 vouchers or something. 

I have a paid for county card at my club which I will get. That way I'll feel like a winner when I get my Lime and Soda free. I doubt it'll stretch to a bowl of chips tough.


----------



## User20205 (May 3, 2011)

Is there a deal on for 24.50 then or are we going to use some 2 4 1 vouchers or something. 

I have a paid for county card at my club which I will get. That way I'll feel like a winner when I get my Lime and Soda free. I doubt it'll stretch to a bowl of chips tough.
		
Click to expand...

I've booked up the allowed 2 tee times per day for use with 241's, I've got 5 vouchers, so we will have enough. If you guys can get it for Â£20 fill your boots, but spend the Â£4.50 wisely


----------



## Mongoose (May 7, 2011)

I am very much afraid that I am now very doubtful to attend. I have some family health issues that mean I am committed elsewhere now. I will confirm my attendance or not within the next couple of days, but just wanted to give advance warning, and if anyone else wants to play then please give them my slot. Apologies, I was really looking forward to meeting you all and playing Bowood.


----------



## Swinger (May 8, 2011)

If Mongoose can't play I'll happily drop out of this one so you guys can have a nice 4 ball. 

Would be nice to get a game in with some of the forum guys but I have plenty of other days coming up so might not be a bad thing to get some work in!


----------



## Mongoose (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, as I suspected, I am not going to be able to make it. My apologies. Have a great round!


----------



## User20205 (May 9, 2011)

If Mongoose can't play I'll happily drop out of this one so you guys can have a nice 4 ball. 

Would be nice to get a game in with some of the forum guys but I have plenty of other days coming up so might not be a bad thing to get some work in!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't make it Mongoose. We have 5 currently but there is no need for anyone to drop out. We could do a 2 and a 3. However if anyone has a county card they can bring it may save us being charged for one full greenfee. 

Let me know what you decide Swinger. If you are only in Salisbury & you can't make Bowood maybe we could have a round with Syr at a later date. It would be nice for me  to lose to someone else for a change !


----------



## Swinger (May 9, 2011)

If Mongoose can't play I'll happily drop out of this one so you guys can have a nice 4 ball. 

Would be nice to get a game in with some of the forum guys but I have plenty of other days coming up so might not be a bad thing to get some work in!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't make it Mongoose. We have 5 currently but there is no need for anyone to drop out. We could do a 2 and a 3. However if anyone has a county card they can bring it may save us being charged for one full greenfee. 

Let me know what you decide Swinger. If you are only in Salisbury & you can't make Bowood maybe we could have a round with Syr at a later date. It would be nice for me  to lose to someone else for a change !
		
Click to expand...

It'll be easier for you guys to play as a four. Think a 3 and a 2 wouldn't be as much fun. 
No worries from my end. Nice track but I'll probably play it once or twice later in the year anyway. 

Will definatly be up for a game later on sometime. Happy to travel or for you guys to come down my track. 

www.salisburygolf.co.uk 

That goes for anyone else who fancies a game down this neck of the woods too. 

Have fun at Bowood. 

Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## User20205 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Swinger.

4 ball it is 

1- therod 
2- Syr 
3- MashieNiblick
4- Moonraker

Unless there are anymore, I'll phone the club tomorrow and cancel one of the tee slots. 

I'm planning to get there about 10.15 ish


----------



## SyR (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Mongoose. We have 5 currently but there is no need for anyone to drop out. We could do a 2 and a 3. However if anyone has a county card they can bring it may save us being charged for one full greenfee. 

Let me know what you decide Swinger. If you are only in Salisbury & you can't make Bowood maybe we could have a round with Syr at a later date. It would be nice for me  to lose to someone else for a change !
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely be up for a game in the Salisbury area in the near future.

I wouldn't worry too much about losing to me Nick, I went to the range yesterday to warm up for Bowood. I must have snap-hooked over a hundred golf balls. I wish I'd stayed at home instead!


----------



## Redwood (May 12, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## SyR (May 12, 2011)

Thanks to therod (Nick), MashieNiblick (Stuart) and Moonraker (Mike) for a enjoyable round and great company. Also special thanks to therod for organising and finding a great venue.

The course was in lovely condition, a real bargin for only Â£24.50 each (with the 2fore1 vouchers) and the weather was very nice too. (I got sun burned  )

The course wasn't easy, the bunker placement made it very difficult off the tee. It felt like I was on a beach holiday the amount I was in the sand! 

therod was the victor of the individual stapleford comp, the rest of us enjoyed taking part!


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2011)

top course, a great challenge. It felt like a real stadium set up. The greens were tough but in good nick, no one really got the pace of them all day, 

just a quick correction Simon

MashieNiblick (Mike) and Moonraker (Stuart)


----------



## SyR (May 12, 2011)

Oops! Thanks for that!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 12, 2011)

Yep echo all the above. Great course but very tough. Company was excellent, great banter and looking forward to meeting up again at Blackmoor. Despite the fact I only hit half a dozen decent shots (might not even have been that many) I had a fantastic day. Great thing about this game, you don't have to play well to enjoy a round of golf.

Thanks guys.


----------



## moonraker (May 13, 2011)

Yes a good day thanks to Nick for booking it. Hope my game improves for Blackmoor. Nick if you want to play at my place Thursday are Â£10 all day


----------

